# Greetings from California



## ABA Const

Hello here is my introduction. My name is Jake Harris I am 25 years old from california. 

ABA Construction (Owner)
Valley Commercial Contractors (Project Superintendent)

ABA: Residential
Valley: Commercial

Location: California

Trade: GC for both. jake of all trades can do enough of each trade to get me by for what i need. 

Years Experience: Finish carpentry 5 years, GC 1 year

I own a real estate development company, I work for a commercial construction company so that i can gain some more commercial experience as i want to advance into that area of development and construction. I have recently started ABA construction, working remodels and just getting ready to start the constuction of some single family entry level homes. so far i enjoy this site lots of info, i hope to learn and be able to contribute when i can.

lead, follow or get ran over,
Jake


----------



## Floorwizard

Welcome!


----------



## Grumpy

whats aba mean?


----------



## Nathan

Welcome to the board Jake... how is starting your own business going?


----------



## ABA Const

it is going well, i have owned a few businesses before. same game just different players.  i am working on a couple bathroom remodels, a game room finish, and if all the cards fall right a new home here in the next month or so.

what do you think aba means grump?


----------



## Grumpy

Is that a trick question?


----------



## Nathan

ABA = First listing in the yellow pages?

I have no idea either....


----------



## Glasshousebltr

25 years old and has his hands in the cake, (at least sounds like it) Welcome Jake. You kind of remind me of myself 15 years ago (trying to take on the world)........I think the worlds winning in my case, it teamed up with the ex-wives.
Bob


----------



## ABA Const

thanks bob, yeah i have heard way to many horror stories about ex-wives, i am pre-nup'ing it. and exactly trying to have my cake and eat it too. LOL 

yes aba is 1st in the phonebook. part of the reason i named it that. But the other part is i hired my little brother and some of his construction friends they had a name for their "group" ABA= American Bad Ass. so i kept it to ABA to keep that professional name. 

the goal for this year is to own my house free and clear, have a million dollars, and a passive income of 100k a year.


----------



## Floorwizard

ABA Const said:


> the goal for this year is to own my house free and clear, have a million dollars, and a passive income of 100k a year.


and to adopt Florcraft right?


----------



## Glasshousebltr

a lot of sun in Cal. sure you don't need a glass room on that house? Hint Bob


----------



## ABA Const

Florcraft said:


> and to adopt Florcraft right?



well one of my future endeavors, i would like to open a fishing and hunting lodge in alaska. some place i can fly in on a float plane, fly fish, hunt etc etc. so i can get paid for the use of it through guides. 

this is not for a year or more in the future if it is something you are interested in i will definatly give you a chance to work on the floors


----------



## Glasshousebltr

There you go Flor, we can all drink beer at the lodge after hunting polar bears. Bob


----------



## Floorwizard

Glasshousebltr said:


> There you go Flor, we can all drink beer at the lodge after hunting polar bears. Bob


Can't hunt em anymore, but I wouldn't want to be in the general vicinity anyway, unless I had a helicopter waiting.

Half of all Alaskan's have a float plane, so there's tons of opportunity.
Anyone who comes up to Alaska can feel free to Email me for any info they need. This State is so amazing, and even a resident couldn't visit it all in a lifetime.
I wanna own a cabin sometime in the futeure, and since my company recently gave me a builder who builds 30 houses a year, that just may be sooner than I planned


----------



## Nathan

ABA Const said:


> the goal for this year is to own my house free and clear, have a million dollars, and a passive income of 100k a year.


Well now you have my intrest. Is this a dream or do you have a plan to get there? If you have a plan... what is it?


----------



## Grumpy

Nate I like how you said that... Dream and plan. They are really two seperate things. Well a dream is what sparks a plan but whtout a plan a dream is really nothing.

If you fail to plan, your relaly just planning to fail.


----------



## ABA Const

absolutly have a plan. i plan on getting there with a few different streams of income, i came to your website via under30mastermind. nate. I am an investor is a drive-thru coffee shop, which i am negotiating a lease with the owner of a lot right now. I have the construction company that i started working on some single family homes, to generate investment income. i have am in negotiations with an investor on a 15 lot subdivision my development company, and i am on the initial stages of a condo conversion as well as building a 64 unit condo complex. drive-thru should generate 5-6k a month income as a silent partner. construction should generate 250-500k this year in profit, development subdivision mill profit in 18 months and 10k a month in project management fee. condo conversion 6 month turn over with a profit of 3-5 mill, construction of new condo unit 2 years time frame 4-6 mill profit. plus investing in rental properties along those years but that is what i have in the works. I have a girl that i dated about a year ago that moved to LA and started a foreclosure service that basically refi's the home owners loan and then sell the mortgage. each closed deal profits 800 bucks, she partnered with her bf and a co-worker and they are turning 10 deals a piece. so for those slow in the math, they are each making 8K a week in profit. well i am picking her brain and plan on opening one in nor cal. as well as she has no idea about development and wants to partner with me on some investment deals in so cal, since her and her bf have ******************** loads of extra cash now, and she is 23 now. i could go on for days with all my plans and deals i am working on.


----------



## Grumpy

I'm a little behind in my plan but I am ahead of the game. Most of the people I know, my age, are a few car lenghts behind where I am  I was well ahead of plan until my girl friend came along. I finally found something/someone more enjoyable than making money!

I should open the doors to my company next year. I made 71k last year and I expect to match that my first year and double it my second year. I expect to take on a sales employee, or two, the second or third year which will increase my profit as well. After about 5 years I will begin to invest heavily in real estate. My plan includes purchaing one unit per year. Right now I am saving for a multi unit commercial building. 

I plan to have over 1 mil in assets by age 35. Since I am 26 I find that VERY do-able. These are not dreams these are plans. I have written the plans out and figured the math. I know what I have to do and when I have to do it. The only thing left is to do it.


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Hey flor that cabin "plan" sounds like a winner. Myself, I'd like to hack one right out of the forest with maybe a stone water table and fireplace. Then modernize the inside. Sound cool?

Bob


----------



## Glasshousebltr

26 grump? I figured you for a little older than that. I'm not the old man in here at 40 am I? If so, nothing like another kick to the ribs.

Bob


----------



## Grumpy

Glass get ready, here come my Nike!  OOf!

Yup only 26. Hey I've got 21 years of experience though  It's funny I was helping my father remodel his house, then his father's house. When I was a child my presents were tools. I was getting tools for birthday, christmas etc... I had a full tool box at at 10, saws hammers, screw drivers etc... You can say I was bread for this.


----------

